# Kel Tec Sub2k gen 2



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

After eyeing them up for the last year and a half, I finally pulled the trigger. Got it for $350, Glock 17 magwell, was waiting for the 19 magwell but they seem to be hard to come by, I own a Glock 19 so it made sense, but I was sick of waiting and when the price is right the price is right, might dremel it down to take the 19 mags but for now I am going to leave it, bought 2 additional 17 mags.

Took it out shooting yesterday and it was a blast, the front sight is slightly off center and needs to be adjusted but after I adjusted for it it was pretty good at about 75 yards to my best guess. Really fun shooter. I may upgrade the trigger and feed ramp as well as the charging handle from MCARBO at a later date. Probably going to hold off on a red dot for right now. Already stocked up on Glock 33 round magazines since I have a Glock 19 already, the 3 17 mags I got were pmags, first experience with them, one came with it and bought an additional 2, they didn't have the factory Glock mags, which I am a firm believer in. Really impressed and like the fact it fits in my backpack, laptop case, briefcase and underneath my center console. Highly versatile.

What is everyone else's experience with them? Post some pictures up if you have some upgrades or sweet cases for it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure happy with my Gen 1 and 2s. I like slipping them into a briefcase and a G34 in the other sleeve along with some 33 rounders in the front pouch.
No-one would ever know that I don't have a briefcase full of TPS reports!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not have one, but would like to get one at some point. I do have a Glock 17 and a JR Carbine 9mm carbine that uses Glock 17 mags. I have found Pmags to work great in my glock and carbine. ETS makes some good 31 round Glock 17 compliant mags that you may want to check out for an affordable price. I have a few and they work great.









https://gunmagwarehouse.com/ets-glock-18-9mm-31-round-extended-magazine.html


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks RL I just ordered some 31 rounders. Heard nothing but good about these!


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> Sure happy with my Gen 1 and 2s. I like slipping them into a briefcase and a G34 in the other sleeve along with some 33 rounders in the front pouch.
> No-one would ever know that I don't have a briefcase full of TPS reports!


Did you get the memo¿


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

youngridge said:


> After eyeing them up for the last year and a half, I finally pulled the trigger. Got it for $350, Glock 17 magwell, was waiting for the 19 magwell but they seem to be hard to come by, I own a Glock 19 so it made sense, but I was sick of waiting and when the price is right the price is right, might dremel it down to take the 19 mags but for now I am going to leave it, bought 2 additional 17 mags.
> 
> Took it out shooting yesterday and it was a blast, the front sight is slightly off center and needs to be adjusted but after I adjusted for it it was pretty good at about 75 yards to my best guess. Really fun shooter. I may upgrade the trigger and feed ramp as well as the charging handle from MCARBO at a later date. Probably going to hold off on a red dot for right now. Already stocked up on Glock 33 round magazines since I have a Glock 19 already, the 3 17 mags I got were pmags, first experience with them, one came with it and bought an additional 2, they didn't have the factory Glock mags, which I am a firm believer in. Really impressed and like the fact it fits in my backpack, laptop case, briefcase and underneath my center console. Highly versatile.
> 
> What is everyone else's experience with them? Post some pictures up if you have some upgrades or sweet cases for it.


I had a couple, very fun to shoot. You do need to remind ladies (and hippies) to tie their hair back because of where that bolt is. Super great bucket/bury gun as well!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pick up a few of the Glock 50 round drums. Will work in any Glock that takes a double stack 9mm as well as your new keltec.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a couple but with the S&W M&P mags. Mounted a small red dot on a 45 angle mount. So it still can be folded up. Great little weapon for the money. Sure beats a Hi Point.

This way I can use all the same mags in all my 9mm's pistols and rifles. Yes even my CCW M&P Compact will run the 15 or 30 stick round mags for a reload once the 12 rounder is done.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's a shot of 2 Gen 2 S2Ks and a Gen 1 on the bottom. These are pretty neat and fold up for backpack or briefcase if you want.
I have fired these a fair amount never any issues there. I did manage to get the charging handle stuck once putting it back together
after cleaning but that was my fault! I have put a few dodads from MCARBO on these and Tacticool has some items for the S2K as well.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I love mine, it is a Glock 22, 40 SW.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I do not have one, but would like to get one at some point. I do have a Glock 17 and a JR Carbine 9mm carbine that uses Glock 17 mags. I have found Pmags to work great in my glock and carbine. ETS makes some good 31 round Glock 17 compliant mags that you may want to check out for an affordable price. I have a few and they work great.
> 
> View attachment 97953
> 
> ...


RedLion, wanted to say thanks! I got the mags yesterday and went out today and loaded and fired 2 mags in my S2K and they work just fine! I was leary as I had tried some of the Glock knockoff Korean mags
and they were hit or miss and would jam or not feed sometimes but not these mags you recommended! Excellent!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> RedLion, wanted to say thanks! I got the mags yesterday and went out today and loaded and fired 2 mags in my S2K and they work just fine! I was leary as I had tried some of the Glock knockoff Korean mags
> and they were hit or miss and would jam or not feed sometimes but not these mags you recommended! Excellent!!


No problem. I was skeptical of them at first as well, but after finding good reviews on them from multiple places I got them. They work as they should.


----------



## borg (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm glad you guys like yours. I really wanted to like my Gen 2 Sub2000... but ultimately it was the best gun I've ever sold. Even with the added cover it felt like a slap in the face every time I pulled the trigger. I'll take an AR-9 pistol any day over the Sub2000. I can achieve a proper cheek weld easier and I find the accuracy far greater.


----------

